
Can i crawl multiple ecomm. website by writing a generalize crawler in Python? - karan_dev
I want to get the data from product page of different types of ecommerce website. Is there any tool or tutorial available to write a generalize code for all?
======
dalke
[http://www.amazon.com/Automate-Boring-Stuff-Python-
Programmi...](http://www.amazon.com/Automate-Boring-Stuff-Python-
Programming/dp/1593275994?tag=duckduckgo-ffsb-20) . More specifically, chapter
11 -
[https://automatetheboringstuff.com/chapter11/](https://automatetheboringstuff.com/chapter11/)
.

